# Has anyone seen how clean HHO burners are? or that you can get.....



## BunkerMaker.com (Jan 9, 2013)

I was looking at HHO stoves to cook with. (Hydrogen Hydrogen Oxygen)
you can find a lot on it on youtube. I talked to a guy who makes them and they are a bit more efficient than electric.

Brad


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea they are, im not sure of the cost but do some more research


----------

